# Steamclient startet nicht mehr korrekt



## Taridan (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern habe ich das Problem, dass ich Steam nur noch über Umwege starten kann. 

Wenn ich versuche Steam zu starten, erscheint die Meldung „Steam wird aktualisiert – Überprüfung der Installation“. Das war’s. In den Prozessen ist dann nur noch der „Steamwebhelper“ zu finden. Beende ich den Task „Steamwebhelper“ und starte Steam erneut, dann klappt es. Ich hatte vorher noch nie Probleme mit Steam, und kann mir nicht erklären warum der Client nun so rumzickt.

Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht:

-Steam im Kompatibilitätsmodus (WIN7 und WIN8) zu starten
-Steam als Admin zu erzwingen
-Steam komplette Neuinstallation

Ich habe mir vorher Sicherungen von den Ordner „Userdata“ und den Spielen angelegt. Anschließend wurde Steam sauber deinstalliert (inklusive Registry). 

Nach einer Neuinstallation funktionierte Steam wieder problemlos. Allerdings nur solange, bis ich den Rechner neu gestartet habe. Dann fangen die Probleme wieder an, und ich musste „Steamwebhelper“ manueller beenden um Steam zu starten.

In meinen Account selber komme ich ohne Probleme (Browser und App). Auf dem Rechner meines Mädels kann ich mich ebenfalls ohne Probleme mit dem Steamclient anmelden. Daher liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass es sich bei mir um ein lokales Problem handelt. 

Geändert habe ich am Freitag nur den Treiber der Grafikkarte (Crimson 17.6.1). Nach dem Update des Treibers konnte ich allerdings noch Steam nutzen.

System: WIN1064bit

Über weitere Tipps wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## slasher (12. Juni 2017)

Hatte  letzte Woche auch das Problem, Anmelden, Steam starten, nichts passiert. Erst wenn man umständlich über den Taskmanager alles von Steam beendet und neu startete funktionierte es wieder.
Die letzten 2 mal hat's wieder funktioniert, keine Ahnung warum, gemacht habe ich nichts.

Beim nächsten Problem, wird's halt neu installiert, falls es kein Problem mit nem Steam Update war...


----------

